# Furnace fan Auto or Manual



## diywoman (Jan 4, 2007)

Quick question...what is best...to leave the furnace fan on all the time, or to let it come on and off as needed. Just wondered for air circulation whether having it on through the day would be beneficial, and allow the heat to circulate more efficiently.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi diywoman

I left one for you on the other post.

Rusty


----------



## diywoman (Jan 4, 2007)

*Patience is a Virtue...*

I guess I got impatience and thought perhaps no one would see my interjection on the other post....My bad...I will post your reply here Rusty...thanks so much. I am with your logic, just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be too much for the motor to be running all the time.
:thumbsup: 
CARRIERMAN's POST

Hi diywoman

I like to run my blower all the time, this helps with many things. It helps keep all the rooms similar in temperature, air from stratifying, controlling humidity, etc. Simple answer is yes, any time you run the blower it has many advantages.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## hiskid1973 (Jan 11, 2007)

diywoman said:


> I guess I got impatience and thought perhaps no one would see my interjection on the other post....My bad...I will post your reply here Rusty...thanks so much. I am with your logic, just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be too much for the motor to be running all the time.
> :thumbsup:
> CARRIERMAN's POST
> 
> ...


Does this effect the electric bill much?? Thanks..Kim


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi hiskid1973

The general annual cost of running a blower on the furnace year round is about 120 to 150 dollars a year. In most cases the cost of running the blower continually is offset by a couple of months worth of fuel savings. Let me know if this is unclear.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## hiskid1973 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Rusty. I could see the benifits to having a balanced temp..Now if I only had a basement to put the blower in so I didn't hear it..lol...God Bless...Kim


----------



## diywoman (Jan 4, 2007)

I've done this in the summer time to keep the air flow steady. I didn't consider the extra cost as it wouldn't be as $$ as in the winter time. 
Having run the blower for about a week now I can say that the temp in the house is great. I notice a great difference is the overall feel of the house. The New thermo monitors usage and I've also noticed the usage to be less, as the heat does not have to be on as long to warm up the house as much to achieve the temp requested. I'll update again when I get the next hydro and oil bill. 

Nice name hiskid1973....God Bless you too!:thumbsup:


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi hiskid & diywoman

This is good news from both of you, I like it when you guys share your input with the forum. God bless you both, have a safe and happy winter. 

Rusty


----------

